

Ask HN: Blog on Interview question re: side projects. - F_J_H

Hi all,<p>I read a blog linked on HN that basically was about the single best interview question, which was asking about side projects.  The gist of the article was that really good developers/designers always have a side project, or blog - something that they work on during their spare time.<p>Does anyone remember that?
======
cj
The Google one from last week?

If not, try this..

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:ycombinator.co...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:ycombinator.com+single+best+interview+question)

